# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  What does repetitive lucid dreams about a screaming banshee mean?

## Kira

I have been having a repetitive dream about a banshee screaming. Most of the times I just hear her screams, like wind wailing as if all the air is taken from my lungs to do the screams. It feels like I am the banshee screaming. Previously I have seen her face in various forms - an old hag next to my bed, a tall lady with red hair wondering the forest at nigh in a white dress on, a blue face in the distance with a distorted face. Or just blackness with a scream.

The last dream was of the feeling that I am the banshee screaming. I also saw a cute little multi-coloured dog in the distance (small dog, light brown mostly with patches of white and black). It approached me and i approached it too, only to see the fur is covered with brown double eyes across it's fur. I only noticed it when i picked the dog up and realized the patches were brown pairs of eyes. The dog whimpered softly, not out of pain but more being uncomfortable with it's condition. Weird, I know.... can anyone maybe point me in the right direction of the meaning of such a dream?

----------


## PXUmais

This should probably be in the Dream Interpretation Section, but I noticed your Post count and Join Date... Welcome to Dream View  ::welcome::  

About the dream.. I've got no experience with dream interpretation, but I think that most: "Dream Plots" are caused by things that happen in your waking life.. 

You should also try teaching yourself that it's a dream sign and that if you see/hear a screaming banshee, you need to become aware that it's a dream.. It'll help you become Lucid or if you are already Lucid you can directly ask it what it represents (If it'll give you a straight answer that is, :Cheeky: )...

Some of what I said is in the 2 min video on this websites homepage... It's called "What are your dreams like"...

Check it out, I hope I helped...  :Happy:

----------


## Kira

Thank you for the welcome and note.  You are correct, most things represents what happens in the waking life - just skeptical about the banshee.  I have read that in Ireland it warns of a death in a family.  It is quite difficult for me to say this is true for a fact - since I am adopted.  I have always been able to predict death even in my adopted family, but not with a banshee screaming.  

I accept your offer to assist with the meaning of becoming more lucid.  In my opinion, all my dreams are lucid.  It is just the management thereof that is a bit new to me.

----------


## PXUmais

No problem.. 

Yh, I don't really believe in the premonition or dream interpretation stuff much...

There's always going to be a difference between Lucidity and Control.. But since gaining Lucidity is the hard part, if you've done that... Control comes fairly easily..  :Happy:

----------

